# Right Femoral Artery Exploration



## Melonyw (May 6, 2009)

Ok I need help with this please


The Dr. was trying to place a renal artery stent. The stent could not be placed. On attempted retrieval the stent would not retract up into the vascular sheath for removal. It was pulled back to the femoral artery insertion site.

Procedure done was Right Femoral Artery exploration with removal of foreign body (endovascular stent), patch angioplasty closure.

A right groin incision was made extending through the j-wire and stent caths. Dissection was carried down to the femoral artery just below the inguinal ligament. The stent was removed. A gore-tex cardiovascular patch was used to patch the vascular opening.


----------

